# Our Trip to Washington DC in 60's



## Marie5656 (Mar 7, 2017)

*In the late 60s my parents and I went to DC.  I was about 16.  Anyway, we went to the White House, back when there were still tours.  It was a neat place.  I remember we could not take pictures inside, and did not go to Oval office or residence.  Here is a picture of me and my mom sitting outside.


*


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 7, 2017)

I never went to the White House Marie, that's a wonderful photo of you and your mother!


----------



## AprilT (Mar 8, 2017)

Nice picture Marie.  I haven't been out that way in some 20 years, but even then, I didn't tour the White house, just around the area.  I may still have a a couple of pictures tucked away, someday I'll try to dig them up.


----------



## Marie5656 (Mar 8, 2017)

*I would suspect that with increased security measures, it has probably been years since people could get that close.*


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 8, 2017)

Nice pic Marie, thanks for sharing it. Love the kneesocks!


----------



## Steve LS (Mar 8, 2017)

I was just there last summer.
You can't get to *that* fence now, they have a blockade on the street just by the curb.

Trump started tours again, contact you senator or congressperson at least 3 months in advance.
Six months is better.


----------



## Steve LS (Mar 8, 2017)




----------



## Marie5656 (Mar 8, 2017)

WOW, Steve, looks almost new.


----------



## Steve LS (Mar 8, 2017)

Marie5656 said:


> WOW, Steve, looks almost new.



Hi Marie.
I just balanced the colors and cropped the image.
Glad you like it.


----------

